# CPCO exam



## aleeya01 (Sep 16, 2018)

I took my exam on Saturday. I've noticed a lot of the questions were not on the study guide. Still fingers crossing.


----------



## twizzle (Sep 17, 2018)

aleeya01 said:


> I took my exam on Saturday. I've noticed a lot of the questions were not on the study guide. Still fingers crossing.



Why would you expect most of the questions in the test to be in the study guide? The guide is just that...a guide, not a source for all the answers. Inevitably a question you encounter while studying will appear on the test. The same goes for most certification exams.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## dsage (Sep 21, 2018)

*I noticed that too*



aleeya01 said:


> I took my exam on Saturday. I've noticed a lot of the questions were not on the study guide. Still fingers crossing.



I recently took mine as well. I noticed that even with the courses and recommended study links, none of that really helped on the actual test. It had so many questions that weren't really a main focus during the course study (if at all). 
I wish you the best of luck. I think it would be great if AAPC came out with additional study materials to help prepare you.


----------



## Skymom (Sep 22, 2018)

Good luck -- isn't waiting the worst?!?! I took mine in August and passed. 

From my perspective the exam breakdown that is shown on the exam page was pretty on point. I did not take the class, so I can't speak to how helpful that is, but the links that are on the exam page, as well as the links in the study guide were really helpful, and I felt prepared for the exam. 

Hope you get good news!


----------



## Bintmasria11 (Dec 7, 2018)

*Passing score and Material for CPCO*

Hi everyone,

I will be taking the CPCO exam next week and was wondering what the passing score was?

Also, I did not find the approved links helpful to take with me to the exam. They are all mainly articles and are super long. Did anyone find them helpful? I was looking for other published material that just has definitions. It would be great if anyone can share what information, aside from the approved links, were helpful during the exam.  

Thanks!


----------



## Skymom (Dec 9, 2018)

Bintmasria11 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will be taking the CPCO exam next week and was wondering what the passing score was?
> 
> ...



Hi there, 

The passing score is 70%. It is not an easy test. I was very well-prepared - passed my first try - but used every minute of the testing time (5 hrs 40 min) as well as nearly all of the published materials that I had organized into 3 binders. 

How do you know that taking the approved articles will not be helpful? There were many questions that I could answer without referencing my materials, but others that required a reference to verify specific wording, or to distinguish subtle differences among more than one possible answer. Memorizing definitions, only, will not yield a passing score. 

My one piece of advice for anyone taking this exam would be to have all permitted reference materials organized in a way that allows you to find relevant information quickly (as in, under 45 seconds).

I do wish you best of luck!


----------



## Bintmasria11 (Dec 10, 2018)

Skymom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The passing score is 70%. It is not an easy test. I was very well-prepared - passed my first try - but used every minute of the testing time (5 hrs 40 min) as well as nearly all of the published materials that I had organized into 3 binders.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info! I actually have all the material printed out and took a lot of practice exams but did not see how I can look up any of the info I did not know as I was able to answer majority of the 'scenario based' questions. My biggest weakness is the section on LABs. Some of the references take me to the main page and there are so many links. It doesn't point to a specific section to utilize/that can be helpful. I guess I need to work on my labeling for all the articles.


----------



## 437172154 (Dec 18, 2018)

*Exam surprise*



aleeya01 said:


> I took my exam on Saturday. I've noticed a lot of the questions were not on the study guide. Still fingers crossing.



I took the exam last Saturday and I noticed the same thing. I think that it was more application .


----------



## lavonnscott (Feb 7, 2019)

*CPCO Exam*



437172154 said:


> I took the exam last Saturday and I noticed the same thing. I think that it was more application .



What information did you take?  I am taking the exam in two weeks and don’t feel confident at all.  Especially after reading these threads.  I see the links and the material that is recommended, but WHAT in the material.  There is SO much!  There is no way that it is recommended that I print EVERYTHING in every link as a guide and it may or may not be on the exam.

How did you do on the exam?


----------



## ljackson81 (Feb 13, 2019)

Skymom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The passing score is 70%. It is not an easy test. I was very well-prepared - passed my first try - but used every minute of the testing time (5 hrs 40 min) as well as nearly all of the published materials that I had organized into 3 binders.
> 
> ...



Can you tell me what reference materials are permitted?  I can't seem to find a list and when I reached out to AAPC Support, they suggested I ask on the forums.


----------



## cgaston (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx

There are hyperlinks beneath each section.  I printed all of these materials when I took my exam (well, most of them. Some are thousands of pages so I printed the things I thought would be relevant).

It is hard to know what to bring since you can essentially bring anything as long as it is not  published references by HCCA or AAPC.  I referenced all of the OIG Compliance Program Guidance resources so I strongly suggest that you bring those.

ETA: forgot to say GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ljackson81 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Skymom (Mar 3, 2019)

ljackson@hpcspecialtyrx.com said:


> Can you tell me what reference materials are permitted?  I can't seem to find a list and when I reached out to AAPC Support, they suggested I ask on the forums.



Go to this webpage:
https://www.aapc.com/training/cpco-medical-compliance-resources.aspx

Click on all of the tabs to open their drop-down menus. You will see blue hyperlinks that take you to material you can print and take into the exam with you.  

My 3 binders contain all of this material, with the exception of the 906 pages of text comprising the PPACA.


----------



## gwl105 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello all!

I got my results today and I passed on my 2nd attempt. 

I did take the online course, which was very informational, but didn't help as much for the exam. What I did find that was very beneficial were the links to each subject matter in the "Additional Preparation Methods - Medical Compliance Resources" section, that a few others have mentioned. The exam draws HEAVILY from the OIG Program Guidances. I was able to print out most reference materials and fit them in a 2" ring binder. 

Tips: Do no try to memorize the reference materials, because you won't...but be familiar with them. Organize your reference binder in a way that you can find your information quickly. Remember, you have an average time of 2 mins and 26 secs to read/answer each question. If you take 10 mins to answer each question, you won't finish. So, learn to manage your time properly.

For all who are planning to take the exam, good luck!


----------



## cgaston (Mar 27, 2019)

Very good advice! And CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Batara (Mar 28, 2019)

ljackson@hpcspecialtyrx.com said:


> Can you tell me what reference materials are permitted?  I can't seem to find a list and when I reached out to AAPC Support, they suggested I ask on the forums.



On AAPC's website click on the Education tab click on CPCO Exam Training scroll down to Additional Resources and click on Additional Preparation Methods then a listing of resources will appear. You can take these to the CPCO exam


----------



## Skymom (Apr 7, 2019)

ljackson@hpcspecialtyrx.com said:


> Can you tell me what reference materials are permitted?  I can't seem to find a list and when I reached out to AAPC Support, they suggested I ask on the forums.



It looks like they've changed the approved material:
Scroll to the bottom of this page:
https://www.aapc.com/certification/cpco.aspx#tab-2

Or look here:
http://static.aapc.com/aapc/documents/proctor-to-examinee.pdf


----------



## NCulhane (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you think this is a disadvantage not having all the resources.  I printed and put in books, but now see the allowed resources are only the 3 CPG's.


----------



## pedscoder21 (Apr 15, 2019)

This is *wrong* of AAPC to change the conditions of the exam for those of us who purchased under under the previous circumstances. Where was their notification of this change to those of us who have already purchased? Even so, we purchased under other conditions. I've emailed AAPC for an explanation, as well as my money back since the way in which I previously studied now makes me feel unprepared.


----------



## cbowers877 (Apr 15, 2019)

I agree that is was wrong of AAPC. There should have been some notification of the changes. I called and spoke with the exams department and all I was told is that...it happens and the allowed references change. It does feel extremely unfair to those of us who purchased the exam in 2018, have been compiling resources then no longer allowed to use.


----------



## Nancy Zizelman (Apr 26, 2019)

pedscoder21 said:


> This is *wrong* of AAPC to change the conditions of the exam for those of us who purchased under under the previous circumstances. Where was their notification of this change to those of us who have already purchased? Even so, we purchased under other conditions. I've emailed AAPC for an explanation, as well as my money back since the way in which I previously studied now makes me feel unprepared.


Did you got an answer from AAPC? Same thing happy to me, bought the exam in 12/2018 printed everything and schedule the exam in feb to take it in July and went in last week and saw the new references, this is completely unfair. They should make an exception for everyone who have already bought the exam prior to the update


----------



## JenniferB7 (Apr 27, 2019)

*CPCO Exam Changes*

I disagree with the changes to the CPCO allowed resources and have contested this change.  Unfortunately, AAPC stands by this decision.  If you are scheduled for the CPCO this year, I am offering a CPCO workshop at a significantly discounted price to assist with this change.  If you are interested, please message me.    I am also revising my CPCO course, which I hope to relaunch in June.  As always, please message me with any questions.  I am here to help.


----------



## Kieferz (May 30, 2019)

JenniferB7 said:


> *CPCO Exam Changes*
> 
> I disagree with the changes to the CPCO allowed resources and have contested this change.  Unfortunately, AAPC stands by this decision.  If you are scheduled for the CPCO this year, I am offering a CPCO workshop at a significantly discounted price to assist with this change.  If you are interested, please message me.    I am also revising my CPCO course, which I hope to relaunch in June.  As always, please message me with any questions.  I am here to help.


I am very interested in the CPCO revised course. Is it still at a significantly discounted price?


----------

